# Penzeys Free Spice Offer!



## GotGarlic

Penzeys is offering a free Kind Heart Gift Box, which includes four spice blends, with a $10 purchase: 33rd & Galena Chicken & Rib Rub, Forward, Mural of Flavor and Arizona Dreaming. This offer expires Sunday, April 17.

https://www.facebook.com/Penzeys/posts/10154171998862834


----------



## Kayelle

This is only with Facebook GG? I don't do Facebook.


----------



## Dawgluver

I got it in my emails this morning, so not just FB.  Try their website, Kay.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks Dawg. I don't have a Facebook page and don't want one, but I am registered. When just now Facebook asked for my phone number I wondered how stupid do they think I am!  Geeze.


----------



## GotGarlic

I don't think you need to be logged in to Facebook to see the coupon code; they're advertising it there. Once you have the code, just enter it in the shopping cart on the Penzeys website.


----------



## Kayelle

Nope you can't get the coupon code without logging into facebook, and the same offer isn't at penzey's website. Bummer. Not worth telling facebook my phone number. I'll complain at Penzey's.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'll PM you my email msg from Penzey's, Kay.


----------



## Dawgluver

Code is 8244OC to enter after you make a $10 purchase.


----------



## Dawgluver

I may have to order me some of that Fox Point seasoning.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks so much Dawg!! 

If you've never ordered their* Roasted Garlic Granules *you're missing something really unique you won't find at other company's. I've run out and was trying to justify not having an order big enough for free shipping. This time I ordered a big bag instead of just a jar.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawg, I love Fox Point! I resisted for a long time, but it's really great on eggs and vegetables. When I'm not feeling up to chopping a bunch of onions and garlic, it makes a handy shortcut. I had to buy another jar within a month


----------



## Dawgluver

GG, your rave reviews inspired me!  I'll have to check and see what else I don't have.  I did get the granulated garlic, Kay, it's excellent!


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> GG, your rave reviews inspired me!  I'll have to check and see what else I don't have.  I did get the granulated garlic, Kay, it's excellent!



Dawg, did you get the *ROASTED* garlic?


----------



## Dawgluver

No, the regular.  So now I have another item to add to my order!


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> GG, your rave reviews inspired me!  I'll have to check and see what else I don't have.  I did get the granulated garlic, Kay, it's excellent!



Yay!  Another spice addict! 

I'm running out of things I don't have  or  depending on how you look at it


----------



## Kayelle

I'm running out of room.


----------



## GotGarlic

Me, too! I have another cabinet with baking supplies!


----------



## Dawgluver

My name is Dawgluver, and I'm an herb and spice addict:



I actually built a spice cabinet out of a repurposed drawer.


----------



## Kayelle

Haa Haaa this is as good as "show me your refrigerator"!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Haa Haaa this is as good as "show me your refrigerator"!!!



Agreed! Love it! Show us your spices!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

My drying rack that I made:


----------



## Cheryl J

Nice pics, all!  Yes, I remember the refrigerator thread and that was fun, too! Such voyeurs we are. LOL 

Here's mine. I have some of those little tiered Rubbermaid racks which worked pretty good until I started going berserk with spices. They're not in any particular order but at least *I* know where everything is. Anyone else trying to find anything in there would have to do a little searching.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> My drying rack that I made:
> View attachment 24604



That's waaay cool Dawg!



Cheryl J said:


> Nice pics, all!  Yes, I remember the refrigerator thread and that was fun, too! Such voyeurs we are. LOL
> 
> Here's mine. I have some of those little tiered Rubbermaid racks which worked pretty good until I started going berserk with spices. They're not in any particular order but at least *I* know where everything is. Anyone else trying to find anything in there would have to do a little searching.



Geeze Cheryl, everything is so neat! The SC has been wanting to alphabetize all of mine ever since he retired but I haven't let him. Would you like to borrow him?


----------



## blissful

I stopped buying spices/herbs in jars and started buying them in bags. Then I started to grow them and dry them myself and then grind them. I have a lot of different sized jars now, nothing matches. There's nothing actually pretty about my spice rack or the cabinet with more and more spices. I made curry last week, 3 times, and I had an amazing amount of spices/herbs in my curry. This is the first time I felt like I liked a curry. 

I cleaned out my spice/herb cabinet and I'm feeling good about that. I remember a thread we had a few years ago about condiments or show me the inside of your refrigerator. It was good. I cleaned out the condiments and fridge.


----------



## Kayelle

Nobody expects pretty Bliss, but we sure would like a picture. Pretty pleeeez?


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you Kay, it's pretty much just smaller and more used jars in front and bigger and less used in the back. Just happened to work out that way.  Not sure I'd want them alphabetized, either. 

What I'd REALLY love is to be able to spare a few extra drawers and get some of these drawer spice racks:


Or have built ins:


----------



## Kayelle

Zowwers! Those look like Better Homes and Gardens pictures Cheryl!!! Ykies...very impressive!!!

Phew, now I see those are what you'd *like* to have.....oh mee too GF!


----------



## Cheryl J

Yep, not mine - just dreamin' from Google images.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

No pictures of ALL of my spices yet since I have to gather them from about three different places in the kitchen, but I can post a photo of my Saturday haul. When I told Himself that Penzeys was giving away a gift box of spices worth nearly $15 he said "want to do a Penzeys run?" Hmm, I don't need any more....sure, OK!

I did end up picking up a few things that were on my "someday" list and spent about $16. Got $14.79 free. Not a bad deal.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My spices are all scrunched into a cabinet.  As soon as I get the trash compactor removed I am making a roll-out spice rack for the space.   Picture later...I'm off to bed for tonight's shift.


----------



## bethzaring

about to make a Penzey's order, thanks


----------



## Dawgluver

I just placed my order.  Even though I added the coupon code, it didn't show up on my order, so I called Penzey's, and the lady said she'd add it.  Hope so!


----------



## Kayelle

bethzaring said:


> about to make a Penzey's order, thanks



That's a beautiful set up Beth! Bet you had even that factored into building your lovely new home.


----------

